# bad tasting rubber nipples



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

we got new rubber nipples and they taste terrible. How do you eliminate the taste?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wash them several times. That is what I always do when using new nipples.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Try soaking them in a vinegar & bicarb (baking soda) solution for awhile. Rinse well.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

we've done that but it still tastes horrible. thanks for the suggestion. we have some really strong goat nipples though.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I will try the baking soda vinigar solution. maybe that will help


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

the baking soda vinigar mostly worked but it did not get all the bad taste off. Are there any other ideas?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is it stopping the kids from eating? You could always put some karo syrup on the nipple to get them started. The kids nursing on them should finish off any other bad taste.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you are brave...I never tasted our nipples..hehe


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah. A friend of ours told us that some of hers wouldn't take it because of the taste.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You are probably more sensitive to the bad taste than the goats will be.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

let's hope so.  I think they'll take it after they've been on the bottle for a little while. These bottles are for babies that are a little bit older.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I agree I think they taste terrible but the kids don't seem to mind. I taste pretty much everything I expect my goats to eat. Their minerals aren't as bad as I thought they would be lol.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

just like me!  I taste a lot of their things not everything but almost. I chose not to taste their colostrum.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im giggling :lol:


----------

